
Show HN: Use Pinvoke to Speed Up .Net Core - samfisher83
https://github.com/samfisher83/Pinvoke.NetCore
======
bigdubs
PInvoke is a really nice system to handle native interop, but introduces so
much complexity in terms of tool chain and platform specific issues I'm not
sure .net core (which is supposed to be cross platform out of the box) is the
best use case.

Cool guide though.

